# What gear do you bring?



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Willy
Saddle/or not! If not, none of this comes along except for * items
Snugg pack
*Cell
Beer
Sandwiches/food
Water
Lead rope
*Swiss army knife
Extra reins
*A friend!
*my dog (sometimes, if he's not being a deuche)
Hoof pick
Camera
*Sweatshirt
Toilet paper

My bridle connects to my halter, so I always have my halter with me-isn't that cool?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good topic! 

-Lexi or AJ 
-Saddle usually. Unless I wanna be wild & go bareback lol.
-Extra leadrope.
-Halter (again, usually).
-Cellphone
-Saddlebag with first aid kit & some extra fly spray if needed
-Bridle of course!
-Water bottle
-Hoof pick
-Camera


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Except for my saddle, I bring a double of everything, a bucket, water for my horse, brushes a cell phone, GPS and my cell phone charger.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I bring:

- Lucky. 
- Yogi, my Australian Shepherd.
- My mom
- Dixie chick.
- My underpad
- My bareback pad/treeless saddle(when I get it it!)
- Hoof pick
- Lucky's bridle and bit.
- Rope halter.
- Spare nylon bridle and reins.
- Cell phone
- Helmet!
- Saddle bags with water and cookies in them for the horses.
- An e-z up mounting aid.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I try not to forget Sassafras's wang water,(any flavor of propel or gatoraide) she loves it, drinks right from the squirt bottle! :lol: She gets upset if you dont offer her a swig. She takes a shot then makes funny faces, curling her lips and wants another drink..she likes lemonaid the best.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> I try not to forget Sassafras's wang water,(any flavor of propel or gatoraide) she loves it, drinks right from the squirt bottle! :lol: She gets upset if you dont offer her a swig. She takes a shot then makes funny faces, curling her lips and wants another drink..she likes lemonaid the best.


haha, that would be so much fun to watch!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have just started carrying a pack of Starburst fruit chews. They are the best for when your mouth is dry and funky. Plus they are in a neat little package that goes nice in a small saddle bag. 
Give them a try


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

It depends on the length of the ride, but I usually have with me:

Cell phone (in case of emergency)
GPS (I use the backtrack feature frequently)
Bottle of water
Folding hoofpick
Halter and (sometimes) leadrope
Horn bag
Combo saddle bags
Roll-on fly repellant
Helmet


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Horn bag - :lol: Just kinda makes me laugh...

I'm a silly east coast English rider, is that something for western gear? What is it?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: Silly, you got a laugh out of me! Its a bag that fits over the horn of a western saddle. I just got a new one its pretty and pink and matches my water bottle holder. Gotta color coordinate for all the cows around here. :wink

:








mine is like this only pink


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Banjo ( my horses name ....i dont actually carry an banjo guitar around with me , LOL )
Treeless saddle
Breastplate
Bitless Bridle ( english hackamore)
Me

haha...eh...i travel light  

i used to take my cell phone but you cant get a signal at the beach so its kinda usless so i dont any more.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to go riding with Barbarosa and Vida! They have Gatoraid AND Starburst!!!!!! LOL :wink:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

A tip for riding with Barbarosa and Vida: Never drink out of Barbarosas gatoraid bottle, it has horse slobber on it.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHA :lol:


----------

